

The cost of memory safety - gandalfgeek
http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/58740445602/the-cost-of-memory-safety

======
bigiain
<cynical view> Known solutions are not used by developers, because the cost of
memory safety bugs in C/C++ code is, in general, not borne by the developer,
but by the client.

